# I feel so blessed



## hbrodie

hello all. 
I have not been on these threads much lately, sorry.

my dh has 98% anti sperm antibodies. I am a church-goer every sunday. When we found out we had IF problems I prayed and prayed so hard at church an at home that God would help us to have a baby one way or another. I found I would cry a lot in church, throughout the service  as I had this overwhelming feeling of peace and calmness which had an odd effect on me.

during our IF problems I could not bring myself to attend church on christening days, for which I felt awful and said my apologies to god through prayer from home. I know he will have understood  it was too hard to go through that each month.

On the 17th novemeber I discoverd I was pregnant, literally the day before we were due to go to hospital to collect our drugs protocol and pay for the ICSI we were due to start in January this year. We could not believe it, we did 7 HPTs just to make sure! 

I now always attend church, all through my pg, and each day I said thank you to god for helping us become pg. I still found I was crying in church, and especially at christening services, thinkning one day this will be us stood with our baby by the font 

well I hd a troublesome pg, I was very sick til 21 weeks  then my waters broke at 28 weeks  and we were told our baby was very small and not growing properly  baby was breech and back to back. I prayed for her to be ok. We had a c- secton on 28th july this year, one week pre EDD. Emly Louise Brodie was born, 6lb 3 1/ oz at 2.30pm. she had sores on her head from being squashed in my womb with no fluid and her neck was fixed to the right also due to lack of fluid. She was thus unable to latch on to my (.)(.) properly so I had to express milk for her.

we were lucky enough to be referred to and seen by physio really quickly for her neck and she is almost better now . Also, a BF support worker came daily to help with BFing and expressing. For these people we also say a big thank you to God as they have made a big impact on our lives and helped little emily with their expertise. 

Emily started to do odd things during feeds from about 1 week old. she stopped pooing and started excess straining. she was also sick a lot. she was admited to hospital and given suppositories and gaviscon to help with the sickness. she was diagnosed with colic, constipation and reflux  which was odd (re constip) as she ws 100% breast fed via bottle at that point. she has also been recently dianosed ith a slow gut motility hence contip  Again, we thank god for the expertise of the people who helped her and to alleviate her pain. Recetly she has torn her rectum through straining again but this is now healing 

In her 8 weeks of life so far she has had a lot to contend with but each day I say my prayers  and thank God for such a beautiful girl, and thank him for providing dh and I with the chance to be parents. we are so tuly blessed and so is emily for having so much help so early on in life.

On 26th oct we are having her christened and I shall be thanking god extra specially that day. she is a blessing in herself and as mad my life complete. He has given us a baby we so dearly wanted and we love her more than words can describe.

Thank you Lord for the precious little life you have given us. We promise we shall love her and cherish her every hour of every day, be we awake or asleep. we shall protect her from harm and do everything in our power to provide her with security, love, peace, and respect. It is such an honour to be her parents and for this we thank you from our whole body.
Amen.


----------



## Dibley

Wow hbrodie, what a wonderful testimony...you're right, you are truly blessed with such a wonderful precious little girl!!! 

 that on the 26 Oct her Christening will also be a day to remember - if you were in my church I'd have you up at the front sharing such a wonderful story! 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you dibley


----------



## Iman

what a beautiful message and beautiful story. Congratulations! She is gorgeous and you truly have been blessed. I think your attitude and outlook on life is brilliant and she has been blessed to have such wonderful parents.


----------



## hbrodie

thank you all so much. I am   for you all that you get your families too, Iman through adoption and r4k through IVF


----------



## caz nox

Emily is beautiful! 

xx


----------



## hbrodie

caz - thank you. so sorry to read about little Oscar Alexander on your siggy, and your mc.    
congratulations on your bfp and pg - good luck with your section on 7th jan. I will be thinking of you and    all is well.


----------



## Wicklow

What hope you bring and what a gorgeous little girl you have. God can do amazing things!


----------



## Julie Wilts

hbrodie - What a beautiful, heart warming story & you are living proof of God's greatness.  I am so overjoyed that you have been blessed with Emily coming into your lives - what a beautiful girl she is & what a lot she has already been through.  Enjoy every minute of her Christening - such a fabulous celebration.  My DD still says she has a cross on her forehead. 
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie, thank you so much. I cherish every minute with emily. Good luck with your op....will be   for you too. xx

UPDATE:

emily was breech so she had a routine hip scan today. Unfortunately she has hip dysplasia in both hips   she she has to have 2 x terry nappies on to create bulk between the legs and push the hips out, also tummy time, nappy off time (to allow free kicking of legs) and to be carried in a front carrier when possible - again to push the hips open as the bit between the legs in a carrier is wide. The in 3 wk time she has another scan. I      it is all ok then as otherwise she is probably having to have a splint or brace and they look so awkward  

please can I ask you to   for emily and her hips! thank you


----------



## Julie Wilts

hbrodie - Will be  that her next scan shows a big improvement so she doesn't need anything further to be done.  My DD had a hip scan when she was very little as she had 'clicky hips' but thankfully it turned out to be ok, and she didn't need a split.  Emily has already been through so much and I  that all the things you will do for her in the next three weeks are enough.
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

thank you, it means a lot to know others are   for her, it feels like more   coming her way - she needs it! thanks again. xx I am glad your DD is fine with her hip. I had a clicky left one and my brother had both hips clicky as a baby but neither of us had tx for them so am hoping this wil be the same with emily


----------



## Dibley

Of course I will   for your precious little Emily...since reading her story I haven't stopped thinking about how special she is 

 that her next scan will bring good news and show a great improvement 

Love Dibs x


----------



## hbrodie

hi all.

dibley, did I see your sig says you are 2ww??        for you and your dh/dp. 

update on little missis that she had a cold 3 weeks ago which got better then worse....had jabs postpond til better but had them wed justgone as was muh impoved....went blue and floppy, stopped breathing, needed a good whack by the nurse and was fine   screamed the place down and has now developed a chest and thoat infection for which he emergency gp gave her antibiotics on saturday....she is now much much better. I have been   for her to get through this bout if illness as she has had a lot going on in her 10 weeks of life so far, poor mite. I have also been thanking God for the expertise of the gp and the technology we have to provode the medication she needed.I think we all know that babies can deteriorate really quickly so it is improtant we have people who can help in these situations.

Her hip scan is next tuesday and I shall be   that all is wel. then, hopefully her poorly chest wil be better well n truly by then andher hips will be ok   and then we can just get on with life!


----------



## hbrodie

thank you for all your prayer. Emilys hips are now 'normal' and she has been discharged form the orthopod team. I shall be saying even more huge thank yous tonight to the big man!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Only just seen this.  So pleased her hips are now fine.    What a special little lady - I didn't realise you had so many problems while pg etc    

Helen xx


----------



## hbrodie

oh yes, nothing went smoothly!


----------



## Dibley

Yay great news that she has been discharged! It's so special when   are answered!

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Great news.  .

Julie
X


----------



## Nofi

Fantastic news, Thanking God for his wonder working power.

Love to Emily.


----------



## hbrodie

thank you ladies


----------



## KittenPaws

fantastic new, emily is a beautiful little girl
xx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you all for your   and support . 

vicar is coming tonight to discuss the christening (26th oct) we have 50 coming! wow!


----------



## hbrodie

I have just ordered Emily's christening gift from me and dh. I have ordered a l;eather-bound white bible ith her name, date of christening, place of christening and 'with all our love from mummy and daddy' on it also. what ya fink?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

awww, i think that's a lovely idea!  definately something to keep when she's older x


----------



## Gen

Thanks for sharing your lovely miracle story!

Pleased Emily is doing so well.


----------



## hbrodie

thanks all, she is doing very well still and is a very happy baby - everyone comments on how content she is and how much she smiles. I think we have got through it, with lots ofhelp from   and his guidance


----------

